# Working for Dutch employer in Toronto?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's another hair splitting question for you all. 

My husband's boss is really happy with his work, and there's more than enough to go by. In fact, if we leave, it'll leave a real capacity problem for my husband's boss. 

He's a web developer (basically a very technical web designer), specialising in one particular web application. 

The plan is we would move over on the basis of an internal transfer of my job across to Canada (from my current position in the Netherlands). I am going on the assumption that my TWP will sponsor my husband and child, and I heard (to be double-checked of course) that my husband would then be free for apply to any jobs (not just Govt-approved) on that basis. 

Here is the question: Legally speaking (and if it's OK with my husband's boss, of course), could we somehow arrange that my husband continues working for his old boss? The contructs could be freelancing, or even overseas employee, but I have no idea of how realistic that idea is in terms of tax/labour/emmigration law of both countries. Do you have an insight about how this could play on the Canadian side?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Here's another hair splitting question for you all.
> 
> My husband's boss is really happy with his work, and there's more than enough to go by. In fact, if we leave, it'll leave a real capacity problem for my husband's boss.
> 
> ...


Your husband can work for his present boss. He just has to get the taxation situation sorted out. There are many ex-pats work for offshore employers.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Your husband can work for his present boss. He just has to get the taxation situation sorted out. There are many ex-pats work for offshore employers.


Ooooh, now that sounds like a win-win. When we're going official, he'll have a conversation with his boss' legal/account team, then, I guess. We're staying discreet about it at this stage.


----------

